

Switzerland to set up Swiss cloud free of NSA snooping - swombat
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/04/switzerland_to_set_up_swiss_cloud_free_of_nsa_snooping/

======
bediger4000
Wait, isn't Crypto AG a Swiss company?

[http://rense.com/politics2/crypto.htm](http://rense.com/politics2/crypto.htm)
is only one of many references to the fact that the USA had a backdoor into
neutral Swiss encryption.

